# Meet the sweetest little Meatball



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Here he is, Meatball. Four days before Christmas, I heard a pitiful meowing and saw this boy sitting on top of garbage cans, desperately in search of food. He inhaled a small can of food, then another, and drank water for several minutes. Then he was gone. A few days later, back, on a very cold night (for Florida so this means maybe 50), and I opened my screen porch and let him sleep on the kitty warming bed. If I feed a cat, I am going to get that cat fixed and shots. He was SO obviously, or had been, someone's pet, he was NOT street smart, AT ALL, and he was chubby. He let me pick him up and hold him. I am so angry at the people who probably moved away and left him, or whatever his story is, but it is very common in this area. SHAME on those horrible people, wherever they are!!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Please forgive my disgusting garage, this is my husbands "domain". He is quite comfortable in here. I cannot tell you how sweet this boy is. 

Arwen tolerates him, but she is NOT crazy about him being here. As long as he keeps a little bit of a distance, she will lay in the garage near him though, although Arwen is not in here tonight, but I know they can coexist together. 

You can't really tell from the picture, but he is a really big, and he is really, really cute. The vet thought he was between 6 and 9 months old, he is still growing. He was only 12 pounds. He is ravenous!!! Now I understand why, he is a growing little boy!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Awwww! Meatball is SUCH a handsome boy! How lucky he is to have found you. Poor thing... I can NOT understand how anyone could abandon a cat.  Thank goodness for people like you who will take a sweetie like him in. Was he already neutered or did you have to get it done? 

And your garage is nowhere near disgusting! It looks just fine to me


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you Mandy. I took him in yesterday for his shots and neutering. I did the ear tip because I know I can't bring him in, i have four and they are
Not so happy about his presence alrwady. But I have a feral TNR that sleeps in the garage during the winter, and she tolerates him, so at least he has a buddy. Hopefully I can find a home for him, he desperately wants inside and clearly used to be, before someone abandoned him.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, he is a handsome little fella! So glad that he ran into you. It is horrible that people can leave an animal behind like that.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh gosh, he is GORGEOUS! I love classic tabbies - they're second in my heart only to tuxedoes. If I wasn't literally on the other side of the country from you, I'd come sweep him into my arms XD


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

He is gorgeous! He reminds me so much of my Sydney from years ago. I can't imagine how anybody could leave that sweet meatball behind 
So glad he's been taken in and tolerated by your garage dwelling friend. Hope they develop into a nice friendship someday


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Poor thing still smells pretty badly of pee, he held it after his surgery and was a mess, but we've got him cleaned up as well as he can be.

He jumped in my lap this morning after I fed him, and fell asleep. He has one of the sweetest personalities I have ever seen. Boy cats always seem to be the love bugs, at least the ones I've had and seen. My girls can be sweet, but they have that
Vicious little mean streak in them


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Howsefrau! 
OMG! Meatball looks like my 'stray' Buddy! Who is staying in my garage, because of our winter temps, I got Buddy a little house, with a heated pet bed. Buddy had to have been abandoned too, he's a Love bug, like Meatball!

I'm so happy Meatball found you!
Arwen, may well warm up to him, since you've gotten Meatball neutered!
Blessings!
Sharon


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh Meatball is gorgeous! May he find the best home for him asap. I'm sure he'd love to be inside and spoiled rotten.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That Meatball is a handsome fella.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Another handsome picture*

Another picture of handsome Meatball.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness he could be Celia's brother (actually, great great great great grandson is more like it, given the age difference )! He looks just as sweet as you describe him to be. 12 lbs. at 9 months though - wow, that's a big kitty! He is lucky to have found his way to you!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Meatball is so handsome and sweet!:luv Bless you for taking him in. I hope you can find a great home for him soon.


----------

